# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  nhờ giúp đở thông tin và góp ý  dự án dài hơi

## cnclaivung

em rất mơ tưởng mình làm được con mini này...nhưng trình đọ bèo và cũng như chưa thấy nó ngoài đời do điều kiện hạn hẹp , đem lên đây mong các bác có kinh nghiệm cũng như đã và đang làm thể loại này giúp em vài thông tin vì em mù cơ khí thật sự, chế tào lao thì được chứ logic thì thua...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43Fy1PjAhY
1 ) cái ổ quay kẹp phôi vuông nó có cấu tạo như sao ? nó hoạt động dựa trên lý thuyết nào... 
2 ) cái đầu chống tâm khi mới chạy sao nó lắc dử vậy, rồi lại tự chỉnh tâm được, không lẽ nó nhờ cái vòng kẹp phôi trượt kia...khi gỗ ( phôi ) không được vuông thì ổ quay này nó có sử dụng được ko hay buộc phôi phải vuông 90%( 90% vì khi ra phôi thợ tay nghề yếu là ko thể tuyệt đối 100% được )
3) đầu chống tâm sử dụng hệ thủy lực hay khí , ? nếu khí thì xilanh cở bao nhiêu thì ép được đầu chấu ngậm phôi...( cái này mà không ép tốt nó văng vỡ đầu khi tốc độ lên cao )
4 ) thể loại này nếu làm thì làm to cở phôi fi 200 dài 1000 có thể không , 
và cuối cùng nó lập trình vẽ để điều khiển và mach3 có chơi được nó không ? 
em rất thắc mắc mong các bác ra tay gõ cho em mấy vấn đề trên để em thông lối đi ...
 thành thật biết ơn rất nhiều

----------


## Tuấn

> em rất mơ tưởng mình làm được con mini này...nhưng trình đọ bèo và cũng như chưa thấy nó ngoài đời do điều kiện hạn hẹp , đem lên đây mong các bác có kinh nghiệm cũng như đã và đang làm thể loại này giúp em vài thông tin vì em mù cơ khí thật sự, chế tào lao thì được chứ logic thì thua...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43Fy1PjAhY
> 1 ) cái ổ quay kẹp phôi vuông nó có cấu tạo như sao ? nó hoạt động dựa trên lý thuyết nào... Cụ chạy qua mấy cha chế máy gỗ nhà mình, ngó một phát xong luôn ạ.
> 2 ) cái đầu chống tâm khi mới chạy sao nó lắc dử vậy, rồi lại tự chỉnh tâm được, không lẽ nó nhờ cái vòng kẹp phôi trượt kia...khi gỗ ( phôi ) không được vuông thì ổ quay này nó có sử dụng được ko hay buộc phôi phải vuông 90%( 90% vì khi ra phôi thợ tay nghề yếu là ko thể tuyệt đối 100% được ) Cụ lấy cái máy tiện cơ, kẹp cục gỗ lên mà tiện thử thì biết ạ. Em tiện mấy con cá gỗ rồi, đẹp cực nhá  
> 3) đầu chống tâm sử dụng hệ thủy lực hay khí , ? nếu khí thì xilanh cở bao nhiêu thì ép được đầu chấu ngậm phôi...( cái này mà không ép tốt nó văng vỡ đầu khi tốc độ lên cao ) Thế cái máy tiện cơ nó chống tâm bằng gì ? cụ ngó qua phát là biết ạ.
> 4 ) thể loại này nếu làm thì làm to cở phôi fi 200 dài 1000 có thể không , 
> và cuối cùng nó lập trình vẽ để điều khiển và mach3 có chơi được nó không ? 
> em rất thắc mắc mong các bác ra tay gõ cho em mấy vấn đề trên để em thông lối đi ...
>  thành thật biết ơn rất nhiều




Em thật bác hỏi dư lày chả ma nào dám trả lời bác, mọi người sợ bác hỏi đùa. Em thì anh hùng bán phím òi, dưng mà em mà là bác em chế một con dư lày em nghịch, thêm vài con tiện gỗ, phay gỗ chép hình nữa là em làm chân bàn chân ghế ầm ầm  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

hic. bác thấy câu nào em hỏi đùa , thì em cũng dự là chế thử để nghịch, nhưng có mấy thắc mắc như trên, trọng tâm nhưng cái quan trọng mà một người không chuyên cơ khí không thể nào biết được, chỉ trù khi tận mục sỏ thị thị may ra. những cái bác trả lời em rất cảm ơn, nhưng nói thật chổ em mà kiếm được cha nào chế máy gỗ khó hơn đi mua vàng nữa là...
1 ) máy tiện gỗ nhà em hiện có, đang làm kiếm xiềng đều... chống tâm chỉ qua ren là chính, em thấy cái máy này nó ko vặn volang chống tâm, mà như thủy lực thì phải...
em hỏi thật các bác lại bảo em hỏi đùa, thật các bác còn hờn ghét em thế sao ?...hy vọng sau khi con máy em trình làng mọi việc lại như xưa...thank
em rất quan tâm cái ổ quay giông clip, vì có nó thì mọi vấn đề công vênh, dài và nhỏ của phôi gỗ đều được giải quyết, nhưng khi nó tịnh tiến cùng trục thì em ko hiểu cái ổ đó nó kết cấu ra sao..bởi em muốn diy cái đó mà tìm cụ gồ chưa thấy, ko biết tiếng anh nó gọi là gì

----------


## Nam CNC

---nhìn qua thì thấy chống tâm bằng khí nén , còn cái đầu chống tâm và chống vào phôi thì máy tiện gỗ bác có thì khỏi cần chỉ rồi , chắc em nghĩ 1 chấu nhọn và 4 chấu dẹp xung quanh.

--- cơ cấu vuông ở giữa có tác dụng đỡ phôi chống võng , phôi vuông em nghĩ nó đã được gia công chuẩn trước khi gá vào , cơ cấu vuông ở giữa nó chính xác chắc cũng chỉ +-0.5mm so với phôi thôi , bác gia công cái cục tròn tròn có lổ vuông , đóng vào các bạc đạn to to là có cái cơ cấu xoay như hình rồi.

---- tại sao ban đầu nó lúc lắc rồi nó mới đứng yên thì cái cơ cấu đó nó tự lựa tâm , sau khi vào tâm nó mới đứng yên và áp lực khí nén nó áp vào thì mới cứng vững được , chứ thao tác so tâm sẽ mất thời gian , cơ cấu này thiết kế quá hay , em chưa biết cấu tạo , cũng phải nhỉn và sờ thì mới biết.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì cụ chủ bớt nóng. Em cứ nghĩ em là tên dốt nhất òi, cái gì mà em hỉu được thì đương nhiên mọi người đều biết cả 
Cái ổ xoay chỉ là lỗ tròn có vòng bi. Dung sai lớn em sợ ko còn mấy tác dụng. Hay cụ nghĩ kế thay dao tiện bằng dao phay. Ăn gỗ ở phần thân dao chẳng hạn ? Lúc ấy không cần quay nhanh nữa ạ. Còn ko thì phải làm tương đối chính xác các thành gỗ rồ.
Định tâm bằng cách dùng cái ổ xoay khi kẹp cũng được. Mà không thì cũng thiếu quái gì cách cụ nhỉ.

Chống tâm đẳy bằng khí nén có cái hay là chỉnh lực bằng cái chỉnh áp là xong. Không cần quan tâm đến hành trình dài ngắn nữa. Nhưng đồ mình mua được khá rởm. Chạy 2~3 năm là dây bắt đầu hỏng. Nên có cơ cấu khóa chết chống tâm sau khi ben khí đấy cho nó an toàn ạ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu làm theo cách của bác e không hiệu quả , nếu tiện theo kiểu phay bằng spinl thì năng xuất ko đạt, bị hạn chế trong mỹ thuật về kiểu d còn cái ổ quay em thấy nó không đơn giản là cái lỗ vuông đóng vào bạc tròn như bác nghĩ,nếu chặt quá thì tịnh tiến bất khả, nếu lõng thì phôi nhãy tưng tưng, nhìn mãi không hiểu , nó còn có thể lắp phôi lớn nhỏ từ 30 đến 100 cơ mà,..

----------


## Tuấn

Mời cụ ngâm kíu ạ :





Chịu khó đọc cái này rồi tìm patent của cái cục ở giữa, thêm cách điều khiển 2 con dao nữa là ổn ạ. 

http://www.bcamcnc.com/html/2015/woo..._0119/352.html

----------

cnclaivung, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

ui giời, cảm ơn cụ 100 lần nhá, tìm mãi dốt tiếng em quá nên thế. heh em mê quá đi mất, dự là kết hợp cnc

----------


## cnclaivung

như em hiểu trong lúc phôi quay tốc độ ,bàn dao sẽ di chuyển và đẩy cái cái ổ quay đi theo quán tính động, không nhất định phải ôm chặt phôi, nhưng buột phôi phải vuông tuyệt đối, chứ công vênh hay không vuông sẽ có vấn đề,,,,chỉ áp dụng cho dây chuyền công ty chứ bên ngoài chắc phải tìm  phương án khác, vì gỗ bên ngoài đa số không đều, xê dịch cả 10mm thì bất khả thi trong ổ quay này, chắc phải có cơ cấu lò xo hạng nặng kèm theo bạc đạn chịu tì lên 4 mặt của phôi mới được

----------


## ahdvip

> ---nhìn qua thì thấy chống tâm bằng khí nén , còn cái đầu chống tâm và chống vào phôi thì máy tiện gỗ bác có thì khỏi cần chỉ rồi , chắc em nghĩ 1 chấu nhọn và 4 chấu dẹp xung quanh.
> 
> --- cơ cấu vuông ở giữa có tác dụng đỡ phôi chống võng , phôi vuông em nghĩ nó đã được gia công chuẩn trước khi gá vào , cơ cấu vuông ở giữa nó chính xác chắc cũng chỉ +-0.5mm so với phôi thôi , bác gia công cái cục tròn tròn có lổ vuông , đóng vào các bạc đạn to to là có cái cơ cấu xoay như hình rồi.
> 
> ---- tại sao ban đầu nó lúc lắc rồi nó mới đứng yên thì cái cơ cấu đó nó tự lựa tâm , sau khi vào tâm nó mới đứng yên và áp lực khí nén nó áp vào thì mới cứng vững được , chứ thao tác so tâm sẽ mất thời gian , cơ cấu này thiết kế quá hay , em chưa biết cấu tạo , cũng phải nhỉn và sờ thì mới biết.


Ban đầu nó lắc cơ bản em nghĩ tại vì lúc đó đang tăng tốc , tốc độ còn chậm nên anh thấy vậy thôi. Nếu mà tự lựa tâm thì em nghĩ kẹp không được chặt.

----------

cnclaivung

----------

